# Do you have bad/blurry vision?



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

i got my eyes checked. they're fine. idk why they're like that.







Maybe its because of...DP! or maybe not.









I'm also very confused. I slept through my confusion last night!


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

I have terrible eyesight (have glasses) but even with an updated perscription, I have to blink a lot to focus on things. Focus is the main issue with my eyes.

What happens with yours?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

junkinmahcranium said:


> I have terrible eyesight (have glasses) but even with an updated perscription, I have to blink a lot to focus on things. Focus is the main issue with my eyes.
> 
> What happens with yours?


Like, ok I wear contacts (sometimes I'll wear my glasses) and even with them in/on I can't see anything. It gets really blurry and everything kinda gets jumbled up if that makes sense. Sometimes everything will look blurrier AND lighter at the same time and I'll feel like I'm going blind.

I went blind a few times for a few seconds. Then after that, everything just looked dull and blurry. Hard to believe nothing is wrong with my eyes. Just an astigmatism. I also sleep flashes/balls of light sometimes.









OH! blurry or cloudy might be a good word for it.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh my, I cannot stress the amount of problems I have with vision right now. I don't think you're alone on this.


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

ye vision is the worst symptom for me.

weird tunnel vision. its hard to explain

wen i look at a white wall and move my eyes i can see the static moving along with the movement..anyone else get this?


----------

